# Hamster Forum



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I was wondering if there is anyone on this site that belongs to a hamster forum that they would recommend. It's a possiblity in the near future I may be getting one and wanted to make sure that I have up to date info and not rely on info from when I was a kid years ago lol It would most liking be a Syrian. I have done internet searches but mostly what comes up is individuals pages which tend to conflict. I thought to come here and ask if anyone here was in one because HHC has such a great group of people and I know a recommendation from here would be a good one. 
Thank you


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4695

Maybe this would help


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder why I missed that in a search  Thank you for the link LG.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

no prob


----------

